

Ask HN: Are there schools for kids of roaming parents? - usablebytes

I love to travel; and so does my wife. My work might allow me to roam anywhere throughout the year. The biggest concern is our daughter&#x27;s schooling. She is right now 4 and in her preschools. We were wondering in this age of internet, is there a network of schools which will allow her to attend from anywhere? It seems difficult because of many reasons; but just checking our luck.
======
codex
Young children don't like losing caregivers. Too much change and the child
starts to learn to stay emotionally distant from teachers (and new friends).
It's heartwrenching to watch.

------
brudgers
In the US, homeschooling would be an option. However, although there are many
resources each state has different requirements.

Attending schools in different communities? Public schools have residency
requirements. Some private schools are likely to be more flexible, but that
flexibility comes with a cost.

As a parent, I would suggest that online schooling for so young a child is not
among the approaches I would recommend as anything more than a supplement to
an in person educational environment.

~~~
usablebytes
Thanks a lot. We weren't thinking about online schooling. We were hoping that
schools of similar thinking and syllabus would come together to form some sort
of network where they would allow pupils to attend from any of their supported
locations. I know, it is asking for too much, especially, when it's the whole
world that I'm talking about and not just US.

------
Irishsteve
Had a good few diplomat / ngo friends when I was a younger. When they grew up
to college age, all of them just wanted to stay put. They hated the fact that
they could never keep friends.

~~~
usablebytes
Thanks. That pretty much closes the hopes from both ends. No worries; at least
during her vacations we can surely travel.

